
The 21-year-old building India's largest hotel network - zeeshanm
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34078529?ocid=US_tech_ppc_keywee&kwp_0=50323&kwp_4=294034&kwp_1=200639
======
ausjke
Read it somewhere else, basically it's like:

1\. leverage internet

2\. renovate the hotels with quality control

3\. build the brand for peace of mind.

------
teh_klev
Discussion from last time around:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10180818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10180818)

~~~
hamhamed
This is posted once every month. Last time it was him lying his way through
though.

~~~
snambi
Somewhere I heard: stealing legally is called doing business. Doing business
illegally is called stealing.

------
mogungor
Curious about how it will become yet another hotel network where there is a
real competition out there. Is there an opportunity to grow outside India?

~~~
rtkwe
There are probably plenty of other countries where budget hotels are similarly
bad and could benefit from the same treatment that Oyo gave to Indian hotels.

Breaking into countries where there are existing widespread budget options
like the US, UK, etc. will probably be much harder since there's not that
immediate niche to fill. There are unbranded hotels/motels here in the US that
could benefit from joining a brand but there's not that vacuum of decent low
price chains to fill.

